# スポーツをしてから 体がよくなりました



## ManhDang

Hi everyone.
I had a test last month and the reading part had the following sentence: "よく食べて, スポーツをしていますから 体がよくなりました."
And below: "スポーツをしてから 体がよくなりました." (Maru/Batsu)
What will you choose? Maru or Batsu?
I was very confused with this because I have some reasons for either maru or batsu. (I know one is wrong so please help me).
Thanks for reading!


----------



## frequency

ManhDang said:


> 体がよくなりました


You have a time period from which you started getting better and reach the current situation. This corresponds to よく食べてスポーツをしてから, which is also a time period that is lasting.


> していますから


This から is the one meaning a reason. Generally speaking, よく食べてスポーツをしていますから、体が健康です。 is better. This is not particularly on a time-frame basis, but focusing on status.

から
Don't use a comma or full stop. Use 、and 。.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

In case of you don't know maru and batsu:
Maru (◯）in Japanese means "true" or "correct" or  or .
Batsu (X) in Japanese means "false" or "wrong" or  or .

Therefore, if you think that the second sentence was a  wrong statement, choose batsu.


If you are confused whether the sentence is correct or wrong, I agree with you.
As for the question itself, I'm not sure the correct answer, either.

Thinking naturally, the question was probably made to aim at the difference between スポーツをしていますから and スポーツをしてから.
スポーツをしていますから　＝ as I play sports habitually
スポーツをしてから　＝ *after *playing sports habitually

スポーツをしていますから、体は丈夫です。(As I play sports habitually or constantly, I am healthy.)
スポーツをしてから、体がよくなりました。(After playing sports habitually, I've become healthy. Before that, I was not healthy.)
These two sentences are apparently different.

But
スポーツをしていますから、体がよくなりました。 As I have been playing sports, I've gotten healthy.
スポーツをしてから、体がよくなりました。          After playing sports, I got healthy.
These two sentences means more or less the same thing, theoretically speaking.

If the question was aimed to check that the second sentence is lacking the part of よく食べて, then the aimed-answer would be batsu.
The reason for becoming healthier in the first sentence is "eating a lot" and "playing sports." There were two reasons.
However, in the second sentence, only one reason was mentioned. Therefore the answer is "batsu."

I think you have to wait and see the official answer.
Only the question maker knows the "correct" answer for it.
In my opinion, the question was poorly made. If you felt the same way, I agree with you 100%.

Or if you can provide us with more context and background, it might be helpful.
If I know the whole paragraph of the test, and if I know the whole other sentences below, I think I might know the answer.
As the other information, what kind of grammar are you learning now?
Is there any resembling sentences or questions in your textbook?
If you know the aim of the question maker, it would be helpful.

First of all, I'm not sure if your quote is written correctly as it was.


----------



## ManhDang

@frequency @SoLaTiDoberman Thank you guys! 


> In my opinion, the question was poorly made. If you felt the same way, I agree with you 100%.


So do I.
I can't get the official answer for it because it's just a test at the end of a course (Minna no nihongo Unit 22) and I'm in another class now (the japanese center I'm studying at didn't provide the 正解. I'll try to meet my sensei to ask him about that later.
For more context: A girl has starting a "ダイエット", she wrote a letter for herfriend about what she's doing now. In the letter she wrote the sentence above "よく食べて、 スポーツをしていますから、 体がよくなりました。"


----------



## nrw nrw

If I only hear "よく食べて、スポーツをしていますから", I think of it as a habit.
On the other hand, if I only hear "スポーツをしてから", I think of it as an instance.
It means a single happening of physical activity.
For example, "今朝、スポーツをしてから、シャワーを浴びた" means that I took a shower after a session of exercise this morning.

"体(の調子)がよくなりました" may imply that he or she keeps fit.
For that reason, "よく食べて、スポーツをしていますから、体がよくなりました" is more natural than the other.

However, you can have another meaning in "スポーツをしてから" here.
It's "スポーツを(始めて)から" which means "since I took up a sport".
It's slightly informal but enough reasonable.


----------



## frequency

ManhDang said:


> よく食べてスポーツをしていますから、体がよくなりました。


This is reason and result. You can say よく食べてスポーツをしているから、体がよくなりました。The います version sounds politer.
父親が死んだから、お金持ちになりました。
父親が死んだ is the reason why you think you've become rich. This is it.

よく食べてスポーツをしてから、体がよくなりました。
Time transition/period. Not reason and result.
父親が死んでから、お金持ちになりました。This is not reason and result.

Yours sounds that the meal, sport, and improvement are the things continuing until now.
But the death of father is considered an event in the past, unlike your case, so there are differences. But ～てから、～ました would be available for both these cases of tense.
～てから、～ました is a popular way, so I recommend you memorize it.
Again, sorry for repeating but よく食べてスポーツをしてから、体がよくなりました。is a typical answer textbooks require you. This から is interchangeable with 以来. But indeed よく食べてスポーツをしていますから、体がよくなりました。doesn't sound horribly wrong.


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> If the question was aimed to check that the second sentence is lacking the part of よく食べて, then the aimed-answer would be batsu.


The answer is correct.  In a rudimentary level of analysis, the sentences can be broken down into the following logical expressions:
The sentence in the text is “(A & B) => C.”
The sentnce in the question is “A => C.”
In the above. I used A for よく食べる, B for よくスポーツをする, and C for 体がよくなる.

On the condition that all A, B, and C are true, the statement ((A & B) => C) => (A => C) is true.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

@#7:
Thank you for your logical explanation.
I can understand the logic. It is *very* important to answer (or make) a exam question.

However, how about this situation?
If the context is talking about a very thin, weak and malnutrition person, both A and B are necessary to become healthy.
Only eating a lot makes them a fatty person. No muscle gain but only fat. They may become diabetes.
Only playing sports makes them thinner and no-muscle-growing. They may suffer from the "sports injury."

Only when eating a lot and also playing sports can make them healthy.
They may have no appetite, but playing sports may increase their appetite.
Both the two things are essential to become healthy.
Either A or B is not enough.

For this reason, I think the aimed-answer would be batsu, in a certain viewpoint.
For example, if the question maker were ME, the batsu would be the answer.
Of course, it's a mediocre and bad question though. 

By the way, do you think the answer to the original question was "maru" anyway?


----------



## Flaminius

Why *SLTD*, スポーツをしてから in スポーツをしてから体がよくなりました does not mean, “I didn’t eat properly.”  It only means that the girl spent a lot of time doing sports.  It follows from the sentence in the reading material.  It is, therefore, a correct statement.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Haha, Your logic and this context made me just remind something:
Your logic was used in a many diet supplement CMs.

ＸＸＸＸを飲んで１０ｋｇやせました。
パワーマックスＸＸＸを一日10分まくだけで、たった1週間で７ｋｇやせました。
（Without noticing 食事制限や他の運動をしたとかしなかったとかは言及していません。実際は食事制限が9割、運動の効果が１割、商品の効果は0.001％以下ですが全くゼロとは言えません。）

Technically, they were not lying. But I personally think they are liars.
You think they said the correct thing, and I think what they said was wrong. 
Some lawyers may decide they are innocent because what they said doesn't include a lie, technically speaking. 
Reentry, however, the logic is not enough to protect the maker companies.
Therefore, according to some lawyers' advice, they tend to indicate 運動や食事療法も行った上でのデータです or something in a very small letters in the CM on TV screen.

In my humble opinion, it depends on each individual how accurate they follow the mathematical/logical/technical rules with their left brain in our daily communication skill.
Of course, how to solve an exam is a different thing. So is WR forum's official comment.
But there may be a room for discussion because we're talking about "languages," 

What I wanted to ask you was regarding the difference between スポーツをしたあとで and スポーツをしていたから would change the whole sentence's meaning.


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> What I wanted to ask you was regarding the difference between スポーツをしたあとで and スポーツをしていたから would change the whole sentence's meaning.


I understand スポーツをしてから to mean the former.  Apparently, the girl mentions in the text that both diet and exercise contritubed to her better shape.  The question sentence reads like a summary of the text.

I’d be alarmed if I heard この魔法のハーブを飲んでから etc., but in this case I will allow myself to be less logical ;^) and admit that doing sports generally contributes to one’s health and that, if one is so feeble that doing sports harms one, one wouldn’t do sports in the first place.  This is my viewpoint for this individual example.  : )


----------

